# Wath is the difference?



## Vós

Firstly, I apologize for my first thread made.

Now to the question.

Puhutko sinä suomea? to Puhutteko englantia?

And

Minkä maalainen te olette? to Minkä maalainen sinä olet?

Is In the interrogative sentences always obligatory the use of ending "ko"?


----------



## Gavril

The _-ko _ending is obligatory in an interrogative sentence, unless it contains one of the two interrogative pronouns: _mikä _"what, which" or _kuka _"who".


----------



## Vós

Valeu, Thanks, Kiitos!


----------



## Marsario

"-ko/-kö" is the Finnish equivalent of the English auxiliary verb "do":

Puhutko sinä suomea? --> Do you speak Finnish?

But

Minkä maalainen sinä olet? --> What country are you from?


----------



## Vós

Hyvin Kiitos! Muitíssimo obrigado mesmo! Many thanks, you opened my eyes about a interesting point.

I want to know about the difference about the "two ways" of phrase building:

Puhutko sinä suomea? to Puhutteko englantia? 

And the samething

Minkä maalainen te olette? to Minkä maalainen sinä olet?


----------



## Hakro

Vós said:


> Puhutko sinä suomea? _Tu falas finlandês?_  Puhutteko englantia? _Você fala inglês?_
> 
> Minkä maalainen te olette? _De qual país você está?_  Minkä maalainen sinä olet? _De qual país tu estás?_


----------



## Vós

Thankf for the "raw translation", it makes me understand the logic of language!


----------



## Vós

But, what is the more inside in the lines of 'Kielioppia'? Puhutko sinä suomea? or Puhutteko suomea?


----------



## Hakro

If you speak to one person you say 'Puhutko (sinä) suomea?'
If you want to be very polite (very rare nowadays) to this person you say 'Puhutteko (te) suomea?'
If you speak to several persons you say 'Puhutteko (te) suomea?'

As you can see:
- The personal pronoun is not necessary although it's sometimes used.
- The polite form of second singular is the same as second plural, like in many other languages.


----------

